# Used Rafts for sale from Three Rivers Almont, Colorado



## monicadstt

do you have any photos?



Parkito said:


> We have 3, 13' 6" Hyside Rio Bravo's
> All have Eurethane floors, one is a 2004, the other two are 2005's,
> Three thwarts each
> $1650 each
> 
> Call toll free if interested or have any questions,
> 1888-761-3474
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Matt Parker
> Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager


----------



## Snowhere

That post is 3+ years old. Just call them and see if they have anything available.


----------

